# Mendip transmitter.



## Pikey (6 Jul 2014)

Mendip transmitter audax = proper gurt lush day out.

That is all.


----------



## Banjo (7 Jul 2014)

Didnt know you were on it or would have found you for a chat, couldnt really stand up and ask if trhere were any Pikeys in the room though.

Hillier than I expected but a great route and lots of cake.I was the one with an Audax Cymru jersey and a white Scott.


----------



## Pikey (7 Jul 2014)

Banjo said:


> Didnt know you were on it or would have found you for a chat, couldnt really stand up and ask if trhere were any Pikeys in the room though.
> 
> Hillier than I expected but a great route and lots of cake.I was the one with an Audax Cymru jersey and a white Scott.



The guy who had the full English in the cafe in cheddar?


----------



## Banjo (7 Jul 2014)

Didnt everyone?:-)

I needed every one of the baked beans to get up all the hills


----------



## Pikey (7 Jul 2014)

Banjo said:


> Didnt everyone?:-)
> 
> I needed every one of the baked beans to get up all the hills



Lol, no I only had a bacon bap, was proper jealous of your fry up. I was on the black cannondale with you going up blagdon hill in the frome jersey.

Nice route, but it was properly hilly


----------



## Banjo (7 Jul 2014)

Small world.nice to meet you even if briefly.

Im thinking of doing the Borders and Castles ride starting in chepstow in september as my next one.


----------



## Pikey (8 Jul 2014)

Banjo said:


> Small world.nice to meet you even if briefly.
> 
> Im thinking of doing the Borders and Castles ride starting in chepstow in september as my next one.



Yeah, you too. Did u get those data fields sorted on the garmin map in the end?


----------



## Banjo (10 Jul 2014)

I finally sussed out how to customise the fields but on a few short test rides the "distance to next" doesnt seem to work. It ignores some turns and counts down to zero where there isnt a turn .


----------

